# Belize/Capt. Morgan vacation club



## rynker (May 11, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this resort?  The latest review is good but would like to know if anyone else has been there lately.  thanks.


----------



## Judy (May 14, 2008)

I visited there several years ago.  Had lunch at their restaurant - expensive. It seemed like a very nice resort, but it's quite far from town.  When I went, the only way to reach it was by golf cart over a dirt road or by the resort's boat.


----------



## tselios (May 16, 2008)

We were there 1st week of Dec 07 &  enjoyed our stay.  Resort sent a van to pick us up at the airstrip, which took us to the resort's boat for the ride to resort.  We enjoyed the boat trips to/from town.  We were usually able to hitch a free ride with the resort boat, but occasionally took the water taxi which I think cost $7 per person each way.  We had an efficiency with 1 king bed, sofa, mini-fridge, & microwave.  We just used the mini-mart on site for some drinks, sandwich fixins, & snacks and thought prices were fine.  There was a safe in the room & a decent size bathroom with a shower only.  Maid service was daily & good.  Had the timeshare pool to ourselves most of the time.  Had dinner in their restaurant twice--it was good & relatively reasonably priced.  Also did their outdoor Belizean Buffet that was just ok--didn't think it was really worth the $$. We walked south down the beach trail to the Palapa Bar for drinks & bar food--it was good & had a fun time.  Also ate at the hotel just south of Capt M's.  Very good but pricey.  Booked a tour thru the resort that we really enjoyed.  It was a private fishing/snorkeling/beach bbq trip--just my husband, me, & the guide.  I think we were out from about 8-4 and it was about $300.  It was awesome.
We really liked Ambergris Caye & are looking forward to returning.  Enjoy!


----------



## lewmel (Jun 19, 2008)

When you stayed there, how did you book the room?  I have been looking on II and have only seen Getaways to purchase, there have not been any exchanges.  Then I read a few reviews that said the getaways and exchanges got the worst rooms.  To get the upgraded rooms, you either had to be an owner or rent (big $) throught the resort.
Thanks


----------



## Judy (Jun 20, 2008)

lewmel said:


> I have been looking on II and have only seen Getaways to purchase, there have not been any exchanges.



This morning, I saw exchange availability on II for a November 2008 week at Captain Morgan's.  I saw it with Worldmark.  I could not see it using a lower rated resort.


----------



## lewmel (Jun 20, 2008)

I saw it with Worldmark.  I could not see it using a lower rated resort.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you know what II views points in The Club from Diamond Resorts, are they considered a higher or lower ranked resort.
> Thanks


----------



## Judy (Jun 21, 2008)

No clue.

I don't see Captain Morgan's this morning.  But I see a lot of Costa Maya Reef Resort for this summer that weren't there when I searched yesterday.  The next time I find Captain Morgan's, I'll post it in Sightings.


----------



## Sue S (Jun 26, 2008)

lewmel said:


> Do you know what II views points in The Club from Diamond Resorts, are they considered a higher or lower ranked resort.
> Thanks



They're higher, I've seen Belize with DRI points.  They'll see just about everything available (except for low quality units).


----------

